# GTOs



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I posted this a few years ago but thought those who weren't part of the clan then may appreciate this so I am re-posting.

These pics are on our clubs facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.452797073826.252113.364318443826&type=1


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

WOW!!! This guy has too much money to burn.. Is all those GTO's for one guy??


----------



## ct66gto (Oct 2, 2011)

"A", thank you for posting the pics; great way to wake up w/ a cup o' coffee on a Sat. morning and before we take the '66 out for our own, "goat therapy"

Couple of questions: 

1. We live in So. MD and can't help but wonder when we saw the last name, 'Cave'; is this by any chnace one of the Cave brothers originally (perhaps still?) from the Clinton, MD area? I ask as, I was recently buying a battery from a little shop along Old Alexandria Ferry Road and GTO's came up in the banter between the shop owner and I. He started telling me about this fantastic collection one of the Cave brothers had ("1 or 2 of every year") and that the retired body shop owner gent had moved up to the MD/PA border area.

2. Is there any way we can hook up with any of your club, perhaps during our annual trek to Fall Carlisle, this year? Fall '11 was our first time there and it is where the wife and her all original '66 Nightwatch Blue tri-power came together (a local car to Lancaster, PA all its life, it still has the 'Bream' dealership emblem on the back, from when they existed in Hanover, MD). 'Bout near the best d*mn weekedn of our lives, I can tell ya that 

Anyhoo, thanks again (and, I can't either the Iris Mist OR that beeeeautiful black over gold outa my mind's eye)!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

bayou4us said:


> WOW!!! This guy has too much money to burn.. Is all those GTO's for one guy??


Yes I believe it belongs to one guy. I did have and can't find them now pictures of 32 GTOs inside at that time I was there that are restore-able plus a collection of every part imaginable including shelves of R/A IV engines shrink-wrapped.



ct66gto said:


> "A", thank you for posting the pics; great way to wake up w/ a cup o' coffee on a Sat. morning and before we take the '66 out for our own, "goat therapy"
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I believe it is one of the Cave Brothers first initial beginning with the letter "G"

We will have a tent at GM Carlisle. Please stop by and say hi.... when you register please list Susquehanna Valley as your club affiliation. We'll have shade under our tent you are welcome to sit with us. We do have members in MD as well.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Gary Cave is a member of the Royalgtos and is open to anybody that would like to visit his "gallery". Pm me and I can give you his contact info.


----------

